# Will my dog protect me?



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I am just wondering if my dog would bite someone who was trying to hurt me.
He goes CRAZY when someone knocks on the door.
But he is a HUGE baby. He pretty much LOVES EVERYONE!! He also gets protective if (when we are walking) any GUY comes into our little "invisable bubble." (Like walking in our space.)
I dont want him to bite anyone but if someone breaks in and is trying to hurt us.....would he know what to do?
Like an instinct?
He hasnt been trained in bite training etc.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nobody knows...until it happens.
Is he likely to? perhaps...but even if he had a ton of protection work,
until it happens you can't be sure.

You don't really want to know, and besides, it's _YOUR_ job to protect him.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah...ok...Um. I do protect him.
but he out weighs me and IS DEFF stronger than me.
I cant attack someone or bite them.
And I was just wondering.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

dog is right, it's your job to protect the dog. It more than likely will depend on the dog and the circumstances. I started a thread on this awhile ago and many people said that in essence, the dog is also afraid so he's protecting HIMSELF not you however to people it looks like the dog's protecting his person. However, there was some "proof positive" cases that the dog WAS protecting the person. I always wondered this about my male and I had an opportunity to find out, he WILL protect but again I think it's himself he's protecting but the results are the same <G>


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I understand. but that would NOT be a fair fight. Me against an attacker. I would loose, in a second. I am not RELYING on him to protect me....but if he SAW SOMEONE choking me or whatever would he react? 
I DO NOT RELY ON MY DOG TO BE PROTECTED.
I was just wondering if he would understand that I was in danger.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Chances are, an attacker would see the dog and look for an easier victim.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah LOL.
He'd have a look at my dog and run away!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I would only depend on my dogs to bark and alert me so I can take proper action...I figure if someone if fool enough to continue to come in my house after hearing two large dogs barking like crazy, then they will fall victim to my plan of action...which is shiney, holds several rounds of bullets and is about to blow their butt off.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Well, ask yourself how likely YOU are to react appropriately in a dangerous situation if YOU have no training. You may be of sound temperament and good breeding







, but if you have not trained in how to react, you'd probably hesitate and not know what to do, even if your instinct is to protect the person/dog with you. A 'protective' breed is a deterrent, not a sure bet if you _really_ need protection!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always said that the average person respects the GSD breed and that's all I can ask of the Hooligans. That if someone saw them they'd think twice about doing something. 

BUT like I've always told people, if someone were to go after me, the Hooligans would probably run right over me going in the opposite direction. No one really knows how their untrained dogs will react in a dangerous situation. Personally I hope it stays this way!!!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

While I would hope so, I wouldn't count on it at all. Then again, I've heard weird stories about dogs doing extraordinary feats when their owner was in danger. 

But, this is why I carry a 1911 - I know the outcome of that









To me, a dog is a deterent like others have said. That ADT Home Security System doesn't protect you, it just keeps the lazy criminal out. My hope is that my GSD will keep the lazy criminal away. A GSD is a bigger deterent due to the publics perception. I mean, this is why I don't mind leaving her in the car if I run into 7/11 and grab a drink - I can see her the entire time. But I mean really, who is going to steal a car with a German Shepherd sitting in the front seat







(Yes, I realize it can happen thats why I keep the eye out!)


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI would only depend on my dogs to bark and alert me so I can take proper action...I figure if someone if fool enough to continue to come in my house after hearing two large dogs barking like crazy, then they will fall victim to my plan of action...which is shiney, holds several rounds of bullets and is about to blow their butt off.


This FTW.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't take offense, it's just an unknown until it actually happens and
you hope it never does. Chances a real good he already has protected you because he was there and his presence deterred some hooliganism.

But say you did tons of bitework and a perp did get hurt, fact is the perp could take you to the cleaners. It's happened!
Seems in spite of the fact that doing bitework is not teaching dogs to bite, they all know how to do that, it's more like teaching them to not bite, or how to bite correctly when appropriate, but more importantly when not to-- the damned courts will make the liability of the handler/owner higher because of the bitework! 

That's crazy, but true.


----------



## brogers93 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I agree with the whole dog protecting himself philosophy. If your dog REALLY wanted to protect himself, it would RUN AWAY instead of risking injury or worse going after the attacker. As a kid, I had a dobie that didn't like anyone, even my father, playing rough with us kids. I have no doubt that dog was protecting US, not himself!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: B RogersI'm not sure I agree with the whole dog protecting himself philosophy. If your dog REALLY wanted to protect himself, it would RUN AWAY instead of risking injury or worse going after the attacker.


That is not true. The perception of threat triggers a fight/flight response. In dogs, we refer to fight as "defense drive" and flight as "avoidance". Many dogs, particularly those of working breeds, are genetically hardwired to have defense drive, which means that their first response is going to be to confront a threat. Even though running away is an option open to them, their instinct is to do other wise. This is their inherent temperament. How strongly they will engage that threat, and how long they will continue to do so before switching gears and going into avoidance (running away) out of self preservation is hardwired into other aspects of temperament. Other dogs will chose avoidance as a first option, fighting only if cornered and flight is no longer possible. 

These things can be modified slightly through environment or training, but ultimately whether a dog chooses fight or flight as his initial response to a threat comes down to his temperament. The presence of resources in need of protecting (pack/family members, offspring, territory, food, etc...) can also change a response. A dog who might run away initially if it were just him, may choose to stay and fight, at least for a while, if running away would risk losing a valuable resource. Even then, protecting the resource is usually more about protecting the dog's own interest in that resource than it is in protecting the resource itself.

As for if a dog will protect for real, many will, others will not. While someone who knows what to look for in terms of temperament traits a dog exhibits throughout his life can get a pretty good idea of whether or not an individual dog will or won't, the only way to ever be 100% certain is if it is tested some day. Which most likely it never will be since as was mentioned, the vast majority of bad guys are going to just go find easier pickings elsewhere, rather than take a chance on the person with a GSD.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Bear is for show. If the idiots still came on, then MOSSBERG is for real, lol.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I really like what Liz (valkyriegsd) said in her post. 

A dog that has never been trained to protect a person may not know at all what to do in a dangerous situation. Maybe his instinct will kick in to protect you, his human. Maybe he will bark or growl. Maybe he will protect himself if he doesn't have a place to run to. Maybe he'll just take off. Maybe he will just stand there, confused. If a dog has never been in this situation, you may never know just what the reaction might be.

In a way, it's very much like people who obtain a concealed carry permit so they can carry a pistol for protection. I know many people who carry, and many of them never truly practice with their pistol - they get familiar with how it works, and they get comfortable carrying it, but they never truly practice. I have no doubt that, if they were placed in a situation where they'd have to use their firearm to defend themselves, they probably would not be able to quick-draw it from their holster, nor would they be able to aim it and fire at their attacker.

Having a large German Shepherd is, however, a very good deterrent from petty crimes, especially opportunity-based crime. Someone who's out to steal a few valuables will go for easy targets - the house that doesn't have a large, barking dog in it is an easier target than the house with the German Shepherd that barks when someone comes to the door. The risk for the burglar is lower.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I have 3 GSDs. I call Shiloh my "jaws of life". He has protected me in the past and I have no doubt he would do so in the future. My other two would likely trip over eachother while escaping any preceived danger. But as a group they are a wonderful deterrent.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone who posted back!
Alot of people made very good points on both sides.
I do not think anyone would be stupid enough to come in after hearing my dog bark.(But maybe) In that case I should get myself a shotgun or something lol!
Thanks to everyone


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally never recommend a weapon and that's because all to often the bad guy winds up w/it and the victim gets hurt. I'm not a hunter nor a weapons person which I'm sure explains that. The bad guys do this all the time, so they are experienced. The regular homeowner who's not got guns in their makeup in general and just gets one for this one time someone might break into their home are the ones I'm talking about winding up getting hurt. Gun or not you're at a disadvantage because you're not generally one to do the violence thing. I can picture myself gun in hand but not being able to use it if I really had to. I can't imagine shooting anyone or anything. It's just not me. Therefore, I wind up giving the bad guy the advantage and he disarms me. 'Nuff said on that.

The fight/flight thing is true in my opinion. If hubby and I are arguing, Riley heads for his crate, he doesn't like the energy in the room I guess. However, we've each had an opportunity or two that shows us when it comes to people with bad on their brains, he's not going anywhere and he DOES scare the bad guys off. Neither of us have any doubt that should the need arise for REAL protection, he'll not hesitate one bit. 

I really can't say that I like this to tell you the honest truth. There's always the chance he'd get hurt and that's the last thing I want to happen. I didn't get my dogs to protect me, I got them to love'm up <g> and have a couple fuzzy friends in the house. If they happen to scare bad guys off merely by their looks and/or their barks that's a bonus and good enough for me.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI personally never recommend a weapon and that's because all to often the bad guy winds up w/it and the victim gets hurt. I'm not a hunter nor a weapons person which I'm sure explains that. The bad guys do this all the time, so they are experienced. The regular homeowner who's not got guns in their makeup in general and just gets one for this one time someone might break into their home are the ones I'm talking about winding up getting hurt. Gun or not you're at a disadvantage because you're not generally one to do the violence thing. I can picture myself gun in hand but not being able to use it if I really had to. I can't imagine shooting anyone or anything. It's just not me. Therefore, I wind up giving the bad guy the advantage and he disarms me. 'Nuff said on that.


I sincerely hope you and people like you never have to be put in that situation. Defense is up to each individual, remember an armed intruder against a dog, dog looses everytime. 

Someone mentioned earlier they rely on the dog to alert when there may be a problem, that is sound advice. After the alert execute your plan, whatever that might be. For some it may be running out the back door, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. As for me I cannot immagine a situation in my domicile that would allow me to run. I guess that is just how some of us are wired.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I would just want to be prepared. You know?
If some guy comes in with a gun...I would want to have equal force.
Dont worry I know how to use one. I would try to get out first obviously...but I only have one door...and the windows are up high.
I REALLY dont think someone would come in after hearing him growling and barking.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AND I did not get my dog for protection either!!
(But it is a plus....as our business is about 3 feet from our home. And he alerts us when someone is in our yard at night.)
But I did not get him for guarding purposes.
He is my friend and pet and I love him and I would NEVER put him in a situation where he would be hurt. TRUST ME. He is like my child. It was really just a curiousity question if anything.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I personally never recommend a weapon and that's because all to often the bad guy winds up w/it and the victim gets hurt. I'm not a hunter nor a weapons person which I'm sure explains that. The bad guys do this all the time, so they are experienced. The regular homeowner who's not got guns in their makeup in general and just gets one for this one time someone might break into their home are the ones I'm talking about winding up getting hurt.


I absolutely agree.

There is a wonderful book about self-defense using a firearm called "Shooting to Live" and in its introduction, it says quite clearly that people who are not willing to train as they would fight and practice seriously are best off not purchasing a handgun at all and would be better off with a dog to bark for alarm and a phone to call for help.

Sound advice.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Where I used to live I had a lrg rooftop deck off my bedroom. My landlord sent a guy up on a ladder to do some work there without notifying me. I woke up to my Rott barking furiously at the door to the deck. I opened it, realized I needed glasses on to see. By the time I had my eyes I found this poor guy in the corner holding a garden chair as protection while Rita was on her hind legs all teeth out. She looked like a bear. What a good girl, she didn't bite, didn't go too far. In a split second she had him cornered and held him there pending my assessment. When I called her off, she left him and came to me. He was unharmed but scared half to death. This dog was a rescue and was not trained beyond simple obedience. He did nothing threatening, yet the dog saw him as an intruder and a potential danger. 
But all dogs are different and all situations are different also. My current mix breed recently proved herself to be a punk. My landlady didn't pay the gas bill and the reclamation crew broke into my apartment to take away the meter. They threw Coco something to eat and she was easily distracted. She barks when someone is at the door the same as Rita did - yet the dogs responded very differently to intruders. 
Now neither of these "threats" were hostile or intending harm, so it still isn't an indication of what would happen in an aggressive encounter. But neither of their responses surprised me knowing the dogs. 
I think if you know your dog well, and can predict or imagine how they may react, then I bet you have your answer. 
I hope you will never have to know for sure what you or your dog would do if confronted with danger. 
It's true most would see a dog and step off to an easier target. But there are those who come prepared to deal with the dog problem. Your dog is no contest against weapons or poison. Your dog should be a good deterrent at best.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogWhere I used to live I had a lrg rooftop deck off my bedroom....


There is a lot of story there. you peaked my interest, I hope the meter for the gas bill wasn't removed in the winter.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I can imagine what he MIGHT do. I know he gets 1,000 times more protective when its dark out. Last night some poor guy from mcdonalds was taking out the garbage when we were at the drive thu and Kilo went CRAZY!!! I thought the poor guy had a heart attack!! I tell Keys "its ok" and he usually stops barking, but he didnt until he didnt see the guy anymore.
THAT was embarssing...the lady taking our order couldnt even hear my BF! "Im soooo sorry!!!"
He JUST started doing this!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I think it's illegal to remove the gas meter in winter, thankfully. But we lost cooking gas & hot water for a few wks until it was reinstalled. 
Indeed, that is a whole other story. 
The meter readers are usually afraid of the dogs and won't come in unless they're put away. But the reclamation crew apparently comes prepared for these things. Coco had the runs for days afterward due to whatever it was they gave her to keep her occupied. 
I'm trying to train the Jiva not to eat unless I give her the ok, in hopes that throwing her some meat won't be an effective distraction.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RYes I can imagine what he MIGHT do. I know he gets 1,000 times more protective when its dark out. Last night some poor guy from mcdonalds was taking out the garbage when we were at the drive thu and Kilo went CRAZY!!! I thought the poor guy had a heart attack!! I tell Keys "its ok" and he usually stops barking, but he didnt until he didnt see the guy anymore.
> THAT was embarssing...the lady taking our order couldnt even hear my BF! "Im soooo sorry!!!"
> He JUST started doing this!


I worry that encounters like these with scary looking GSDs (and your sable pup is ESPECIALLY scary looking to a non-GSD person







) is what gives the general public this perception of "German shepherds are malicious, aggressive dogs that would bite you the second you give them the chance, and can't be trusted with anyone." 

Protection can be controlled by the owner/handler, and triggered by a _threat_. It sounds like your dog is more ALERT when it's dark out, but this doesn't sound like protective behavior to me, unless the guy taking out the trash was coming at you menacingly or doing something that warranted your needing protection. I think aggression is too often mistaken for protection, and there is a fine line between the two. As nice as it is to have a big, hulking, scary-looking dog barking next to you, seemingly protecting you, I don't think this is a good indicator of whether or not he'll actually protect you in a situation where the threat is real.

When I am out with my boy in a similar situation, I would expect him to let me know someone is around with a few warning barks, but he MUST quiet down once I tell him to. You are your dog's leader, and once you deem something as not being a threat, your dog should realise that whatever it is is none of his business and he can ignore it.

I forget how old your pup is, but I think additional socialization is something that would benefit any dog, and perhaps a bag of delicious, high value treats the next time you know you'll be in that situation again, so that you can focus his attention back to you. 

When you tell him "it's okay" and pat him reassuringly as he's going ballistic, he doesn't think "Oh, mom says this guy's cool, I can stop now," he's thinking "Sweet! Mom is giving me attention and petting me for barking at that guy over there, I'm gonna do it every time I see someone walking near our car!"


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

On a humorous note: The only reason I am fairly certain that my dog would not run is because she ran up and bit a window shade when it popped out at me, I squeaked, and I fell off the step ladder with it on top of me lol.


----------



## ItsMeCher (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a big boy several years ago that was a big softy lover and I often figured he would never actually do anything to protect himself, let alone his home or me but one weekend we left him alone (first and last time...ever) in the care of a neighbor with all needs in the backyard. On the first day, he escaped from the backyard and positioned himself on the front porch. The neighbor (whom the dog liked and never had a problem with before or after) attempted to put him back into the backyard so he could have access to food/water, but he never let her near the house or him. Could not be pursuaded with food. She said he raised his hackles, growled and was very intimidating...he sat on the porch for three days. Was he scared or protecting himself or confused, would he attack...who knows, but she wasnt going to test the therory and I would hope that no one else would either.


----------

